# I need your BoneMonkey avatars



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, I'm collecting all the avatars that you used for BoneMonkey Week.
Please post yours if I overlooked yours or forgot (sorry for misspelled usernames).
They're mostly in alphabetical order, please look over them and make sure your name is on it.
--------------------------------
Ace Gunman
Artic_Flame
BlueBright
BoneMonkey
CheesyPoofs
Cubin'
Flyfishing
Gh0ul
JKRfirefox
JPH
JamesB
Janitormane
Jax
LeetCakes
Nero
OSW
Sailor
Salamence502
Tylon
WeaponXXX
Wii_Will_Rule
XCalibur
Zombex
[M]artin
_Snott_
awdofgum
bitbyte
bortzANATOR
chopders
chuckstudios
cockroachman
deletable_man
deufeufeu
edgedancer
euphemism
extremecoder
fiddy101
gamedragon
icarus
jaejae
jaz
jdbye
jgu1994
jumpman
kamui101
keybladealchemist
laminaplaat
linkiboy
lookout
madbob
mars
masta_mind257
mat88
mercluke
monkey01
nexus
raulpica
ryoku
serious_sean
shadowstitch
shaunj66
shelleeson
sinkhead
sonicslasher
taek
takeshi
talaria
tenchan4
thegame07
theman69
twiffles
tylon
underpressure
vbkirby
veho
westside
zeppo
Urza
------------------

Please make sure I have yours!

And be reminded, just because there is BoneMonkey in the topic title doesn't mean this is in the Testing Area (so stay on topic!).


----------



## bluebright (Jan 5, 2008)

well, mines already up, but you spelt my name with some caps. no caps!


----------



## War (Jan 5, 2008)

Me.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine sucks but you can have it. 721425251 hours in mspaint.exe !!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 5, 2008)

Im in there


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm on there, and if you need the actual avatars all 80 are available on the wiki.

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In...key_Day#Avatars


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, mie's in the list, just not written correctly (without caps and spaces)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## asuri (Jan 5, 2008)

this one is mine and in wiki but im not on the list


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine's not on the list but you made it you're self and its in the wiki.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not there cause I started one, but it was taking too long to make so I stopped. I fail


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2008)

im wikied and on you list! im good to go.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine's on the Wiki: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/images/d/d5/Bm30.png.

And I'm on the list


----------



## unr (Jan 5, 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A little rough, but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 5, 2008)

Saying you're on the wiki doesn't help, since I'm guess the names are for something.

Here mine off the wiki:


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 5, 2008)

I am both Wasted and Lickied!


----------



## Jax (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine's also on the list.


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 6, 2008)

mines not on the list but is on the wiki


----------



## TaeK (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine on the wiki:






Pray tell what it is you are wanting these for.


----------



## asuri (Jan 10, 2008)

i showed mine few posts up, its on wiki, im not on list


----------



## science (Jan 10, 2008)

I was on vacation and missed all this! I can't believe it! I was wondering why everyone had bonemonkey avatars!


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 10, 2008)

uhm, i took mine down O_O my name should be there


----------

